

Storm - Python ORM from Canonical - andres
https://storm.canonical.com/

======
davidw
Hrm. Not entirely happy to see them focusing their efforts on stuff like that,
when there are big regressions in Intrepid:

[http://journal.dedasys.com/2008/11/13/ubuntu-intrepid-
regres...](http://journal.dedasys.com/2008/11/13/ubuntu-intrepid-regression-
beware-of-wireless-and-wpa)

------
icey
This looks really hand-wavey and magical. I'm sure I'll end up trying a
project in it anyways.

------
cnu
Wasn't this really old news? I am pretty ok with sqlalchemy on my pylons/TG
projects.

